# And The Winner is :)



## Paulie (8/5/16)

Congratulations to the winners


forfcufsakes (First Place)
Ameer Sarupdeo (Second Place)
Naza05 (3rd Place)
Please PM me to arrange your prizes 

Thanks to everyone for entering we had 112 correct entrants and it was lots of fun!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Dubz (8/5/16)

Congrats guys .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/5/16)

Oh wow, thats great

Congrats @Forfcuksakes !!
And to the other winners

Great comp and generous prizes @Paulie!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;) (8/5/16)

Well done guys enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (8/5/16)

Nice one paulie. 

Hope you had great feedback and got a bigger following. Great work. 

Well done @Forfcuksakes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (8/5/16)

Well done guys, congrats, enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (8/5/16)

@Forfcuksakes !!!!!
Congrats guys and @Paulie great comp, very generous! Great new additions to your juices BTW.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (8/5/16)

Congrats to the winners!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (9/5/16)

Congrats to the winners , great comp @Paulie ️

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Forfcuksakes (9/5/16)

Wow. Thanks @Paulie . Congrats to the other winners.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (9/5/16)

Forfcuksakes said:


> Wow. Thanks @Paulie . Congrats to the other winners.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Congrats man!!


----------



## Schnappie (9/5/16)

Congrats guys!! Highly jealous lol but enjoy so much awesome gear to splurge on right now!


----------



## NaZa05 (9/5/16)

I actually won something. Thank you for the comp @Paulie. Congrats to the other winners

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (9/5/16)

Well done guys! And thanks for the compo @Paulie ! That was great!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (9/5/16)

Congrats to the winners!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (9/5/16)

Congrats to all the winners. 
Awesome on you @Paulie for the epic competition with huge prizes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

